

The Art of Negotiation - aquarin
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1819

======
nivi
The best book on negotiation is Bargaining for Advantage by G. Richard Shell
from Wharton. I would reading Getting to Yes first to get the basics though.

[http://www.amazon.com/Bargaining-Advantage-Negotiation-
Strat...](http://www.amazon.com/Bargaining-Advantage-Negotiation-Strategies-
Reasonable/dp/0140281916)

[http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
With...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
Without/dp/0140157352/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1195156798&sr=8-2)

~~~
davidw
Think these books are of much help to someone who isn't already good at
bargaining? They look ripe for the 'squeezed books' treatment:

> Focusing on six key psychological leverage points...

Should be easy to summarize.

